# Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is proud to present a world first – the first twelve-cylinder diesel engine in a series passenger car. This six-litre V12 makes its debut in the Audi Q7. It produces a colossal 500 PS and 1,000 Nm of torque. With this engine Audi has opened a new chapter in diesel history.
* Full Story *


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

WOW amazing engine EU 5 compliant, 11.9L per 100km, all I can think of is Vorsprung durch Technik








Not to sure on design so far http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Come on DCX, BMW we dare you to beat the almighty VAG










_Modified by phaeton at 10:49 PM 9/11/2006_


----------



## REVO (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (phaeton)*

WOW that car will be like 80 K . When will it come to USA especially IL state. 2010 ?


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

Absolutely phenomenal! Here I was wondering when Audi was going to put 4 valves per cylinder and common rail injection on the Touareg V10 TDI, and now they come out with this. 
I just did some conversions:
0-60: 5.3 seconds
Top speed: 155 mph (of course)
HP: 500 DIN
Torque: 740.7 lb.ft
MPG: 19.8
Not bad










_Modified by D Clymer at 11:14 AM 9/11/2006_


----------



## porterror (Jun 25, 2006)

Audi taking on Porshe? I dont' know if they'll win that one.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

This thing is mean! Love the design. Does anyone know if this will become the "S" Sport model of the Q7? It does have all the styling bits of the new range of Audi "S" models like the S6 and the S8.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (lappies)*

I hope it will arrive in time for me to trade in my current Q7-4.2 premium...which BTW I love. Love the new grill! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

So when are we going to get Audi TDIs in the US? I'd love to have the option of an A3 5-door TDI with individually-selectable options.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

Nice photoshops...


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

any sound clips?


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (bigmak)*

so when will this make it's way into a lambo?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Nice photoshops...









They might be photoshops, but they are directly through Audi's PR department. This means they're photoshops made to look exactly like the real thing. So they're not my impression or an independent artist's impression.
For the USA? Don't know. I'm looking into this.
How awesome would that motor be in the R8?!?!?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

BTW, those high beams look to be LED from the photos, like the A8 W12.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How awesome would that motor be in the R8?!?!?!?!

scratch my previous comment about lambo and drop this beast in the R8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (dub_IN)*

Holy crap...however, the wheels are probably the worst I've ever seen on a VAG product - whatever, you can change those.
This engine...is ridiculous.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Elbows)*

wow wow wow wow wow
What a breathtaking engine by Audi. Now we at least need the 3.0TDI in the states before this monster even thinks about coming over here.
i absolutely love the revised front bumper and grill. But the grill is a definite photoshop because of how the license plate is.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They might be photoshops, but they are directly through Audi's PR department. This means they're photoshops made to look exactly like the real thing. So they're not my impression or an independent artist's impression.
For the USA? Don't know. I'm looking into this.
How awesome would that motor be in the R8?!?!?!?!

No, I never suspected they were from Fourtitude... it's just odd that Audi would release photoshops instead of pics of the real vehicle. Maybe they didn't have time to do a photoshoot or the new bodywork pieces were not ready yet?


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

geeeez!
5.3 seconds to 60 mph in an SUV that's probably larger than a Ford Escape and gets nearly 20 mpg?
I hope they put that engine in other models such as the A8.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_geeeez!
5.3 seconds to 60 mph in an SUV that's probably larger than a Ford Escape and gets nearly 20 mpg?
I hope they put that engine in other models such as the A8.


I'm sure Audi will use the V12 in the A8, but it will have to be the upcoming D4 with the revised front axle/firewall placement. It sure will make a great car engine.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (QUATTR0)*

Seeing as how the news is the engine, I'm willing to bet the modified bodywork isn't finished yet.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
No, I never suspected they were from Fourtitude... it's just odd that Audi would release photoshops instead of pics of the real vehicle. Maybe they didn't have time to do a photoshoot or the new bodywork pieces were not ready yet?


Seeing as how the news is the engine, I'm willing to bet the modified bodywork isn't finished yet.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (GTX141)*

The Q7 V12 TDI will debut at Paris in a couple weeks, so they better hurry up!


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

Once again Audi gives us a solution to a problem we didn't have!


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (ach60)*








I mean, I like TDI's, power, technology and all as much as the next guy but I gotta say this is bordering on wretched excess!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
No, I never suspected they were from Fourtitude... it's just odd that Audi would release photoshops instead of pics of the real vehicle. Maybe they didn't have time to do a photoshoot or the new bodywork pieces were not ready yet?

My guess would be identical to yours. It's probably something that came together without the time to set up a proper shoot.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

Remarkable. Looks like it will be producing 59% more hp and 33% more torque than even the VW V10TDI







.


----------



## TDI Grunt (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

What is with the toothy bits on the upper side of the front bumper intakes like in the Passat R lines? That and the wheel choice, otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Ed


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Audi is proud to present a world first – the first twelve-cylinder diesel engine in a series passenger car. This six-litre V12 makes its debut in the Audi Q7. It produces a colossal 500 PS and 1,000 Nm of torque. With this engine Audi has opened a new chapter in diesel history.

Only one question: WHEN is this car coming to US?
Nevermind, I just found an answer: There are no plans to bring this engine to US. Shame on you Audi. I am considering getting VW Touareg V10 TDI early next year, but I would obviously switch to Q7 V12 TDI, even if it meant waiting few months longer and paying few grants more... 


_Modified by maloosheck at 12:56 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (maloosheck)*

WOW! BEAutiful! Problem is, it's just another model we WON"T get in the USA. The Euro/Dollar conversion will make it totally inpractical even if they wanted to and the volume if they did would be so small dealers wouldn't support it


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_5.3 seconds to 60 mph in an SUV that's probably larger than a Ford Escape..

I guarantee it's larger than the Escape. The Touareg is already somewhat larger than the Escape (no, I haven't measured them both, but I've seen the two parked next to each other), and the Q7 is a little longer than the Touareg.

_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_and gets nearly 20 mpg?

The way the article reads, that's combined cycle too! I bet it does 25+ mpg on the highway!
That's just awesome. I would love for this engine to end up in a light-weight (as light as possible anyway with this cast-iron-blocked V12 in it) sports car.... like someone said, maybe the R8, but I'm thinking lighter. Like full-carbon fiber chassis.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (CrazyMonkey)*

I've had the Q7 parked next to my wife's XC90 in our garage, and it's slightly bigger than the Volvo.
As for the USA, it depends what the market demands. Such a motor in any car, Q7, R8, new A8, and whatever else has been theorized woudl be a halo car. As such, they might considr it. If it goes in the R8, I would not be surprised at all to see that car come here.... but this is totally based on my own opinion. I've spoken to no one at Audi about that.


----------



## simmikie (Apr 1, 2006)

real nice to ga-ga over, but in my opinion is missing the mark marketing wise. i feel the Q should be marketed as an all road/all weather luxury cross over, instead of a sport performance suv. the q as good as it is in my view clearly is not in the performance category of the cayenne (sp) or the new/old x5.
to that end, i believe the ideal engine choice for the Q is the 4.2 litre diesel. 300-330 bhp+500 ft/lbs of torque+25mpg in combined driving. those specs combined with the superior all weather/all road capability of quattro and 500+ miles per tankful provides a powerful value statement and uniquely positions the q in the marketplace.
i am also not as excited about the v-12 tdi for a reason i have yet to see adressed.....weight. diesels are heavy. the q already suffers from a 52/48% weight distribution, add beefier drivetrain pieces to accomodate 700+ ft/lbs of torque, beefier suspension to accomodate what will be a very heavy engine, and the problem is compounded. as good as VAG engineers are the principals of physics will rule the roost. i see a heavy, very fast in a straight line, understeering pig.
make no mistake about it i like the numbers of Audis new beast, just not in the Q. the 4.2 tdi will meet all but the most extreme needs, and do it with less weight and around 30% more efficiently.

Mike


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (simmikie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simmikie* »_i am also not as excited about the v-12 tdi for a reason i have yet to see adressed.....weight. diesels are heavy. 


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyMonkey* »_I would love for this engine to end up in a light-weight (*as light as possible anyway with this cast-iron-blocked V12* in it) sports car....


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (simmikie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simmikie* »_the q already suffers from a 52/48% weight distribution, add beefier drivetrain pieces to accomodate 700+ ft/lbs of torque, beefier suspension to accomodate what will be a very heavy engine, and the problem is compounded. as good as VAG engineers are the principals of physics will rule the roost. i see a heavy, very fast in a straight line, understeering pig.
Mike 

52/48 is hardly suffering.. the Q7 has the best weight distribution of any Audi, and I doubt even the V12 will make it worse than perhaps 55/45, which is still better than any other Audi product currently available.


----------



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (CrazyMonkey)*

But would you travel to Euorpe to buy it and bring it home?
I would, except that I could not afford a mechanic to travel to the USA for every service call.


----------



## simmikie (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

i believe the point there is how he would like to see it in a sports car and not addressing it as it will be in Q7 attire.
















Mike


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (simmikie)*

impressive power but not for a 12 cyl diesel. You can tweak a 6cyl Cummins with a Banks turbo kit and get more power than that and it's a bullet proof engine that'll haul a combine without coughing once. I dunno, maybe if it was in the S8 line I'd think it's cool. Even the design of this Q7 looks like a Hotwheels car gone bad. Meh, I can't afford it anyways, why am I complaining.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_Meh, I can't afford it anyways, why am I complaining.









LOL! That applies to 98% of these "new vehicle profiles" on here for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

I love the rear bumper with the exhaust in it and OMG that engine!!








BTW it may be a V12 but its still only 6L -- the cummins diesels and other truck diesels are only 6-8cyls but still ~6L. I am sure this thing could be turned up a few notches also.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I love the rear bumper with the exhaust in it and OMG that engine!!








BTW it may be a V12 but its still only 6L -- the cummins diesels and other truck diesels are only 6-8cyls but still ~6L. I am sure this thing could be turned up a few notches also.

That's why my buddy is running over 300hp and 650 ft/lb of torque with minimal adjustments in his Cummins, imagine the Banks turbo kit!


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

The thing is, compared to the Cummins, the Q7 is much cleaner, much quiter, and more fuel efficient, and has a warranty.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_The thing is, compared to the Cummins, the Q7 is much cleaner, much quiter, and more fuel efficient, and has a warranty. 

You forgot about one thing: unlike Cummins it is NOT available here







.


----------



## simmikie (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

....and you forget something, the cummings unlike the v-12 tdi, is not available in the q7. and at least last i checked this is a q7 thread.

Mike


----------



## Dport17 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Big Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Joe* »_But would you travel to Euorpe to buy it and bring it home?
I would, except that I could not afford a mechanic to travel to the USA for every service call.

I would most definitely bring one over from Europe. That motor would be amazing to have in a car.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Dport17)*

Now if only Audi would make the aluminum 5.5 V12 TDI in to a road going engine. Audi said that they might make aluminum diesels in a couple of years.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (Big Joe)*

In one of the pictures, in the center of the gauges, it says "G-tronic"
I have heard of triptronic, R-tronic and S-tronic, but what is G-tronic?
George any comment?


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

First its Cummins, no G at the end. 
The Cummins engine is a beast, because it was developed for garbage and UPS trucks and found its way to the consumer market. 
It is designed for hauling, but can squeeze out some serious numbers. Also, the Cummins is almost a liter per cylinder, which means its huge. MPG on a cummins is in the low teens.
The AUdi engine was developed for passenger vehicles with performance in mind. 
Also if you have an interior like this, who cares about everythig else. 
Hell, I dont even know if I would be sleeping in my bed or spending any time in my house after having this in my garage. ahahha


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_In one of the pictures, in the center of the gauges, it says "G-tronic"
I have heard of triptronic, R-tronic and S-tronic, but what is G-tronic?
George any comment?

I believe it's just Audi's version of Tiptronic, and probably the same 6-speed Aisin unit. Note that DSG is now called S-tronic to be consistent... G-tronic for "Gear-tronic" and S-tronic for "Sport-tronic"


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Twelve Cylinders in the Audi Q7... and It's a TDI ([email protected])*

I wonder if the headlights and taillights will make it to production... they look awesome!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

G-Tronic meausres how many Gs your are pulling when accelerating/stopping/cornering. Does anyone have photos from the show floor.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_G-Tronic meausres how many Gs your are pulling when accelerating/stopping/cornering. *Does anyone have photos from the show floor*. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...-tdi/


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_
Also if you have an interior like this, who cares about everythig else. 
Hell, I dont even know if I would be sleeping in my bed or spending any time in my house after having this in my garage. ahahha









I'm with you there! One of the most beautiful Audi interiors I have ever seen. A bitch to clean in this color, but wow!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_
I'm with you there! One of the most beautiful Audi interiors I have ever seen. A bitch to clean in this color, but wow!









And the dash must give some nice reflections on the windscreen! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
And the dash must give some nice reflections on the windscreen! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Its leather. How would leather give reflections?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_impressive power but not for a 12 cyl diesel. You can tweak a 6cyl Cummins with a Banks turbo kit and get more power than that and it's a bullet proof engine that'll haul a combine without coughing once. 

Audi stated right in their release it "only" has 500hp and 738ft-lbs cause they don't have a tranny strong enough to handle more. Is there any real doubt this engine could make more?


----------

